# So the Daemon-Primarchs have been doing something!



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

I was browsing through the Chaos Marine codex the other day and noticed something which may well explain what the Daemon-Primarchs have been up to (considering most people assume they've been doing nothing!)

Here is a quote from the Chaos Codex:

"...Yet for all of the Imperium's hatred levelled at them by the Inquisition, The Daemon Primarchs Angron, Magnus, Mortarion and Fulgrim are content to wage wars against their enemies within the Eye of Terror. It is almost unheard of for them to lead forth their warriors from their Daemon worlds, preferring to leave such petty tasks to favour-seeking, fanatical underlings."

The Daemon Primarchs have already gained the favour of their patrons, hence why their daemon-princes! So why would they bother invading the Imperium?! This all points to the idea that they now only care for the 'Great Game'. So they've been fighting for their gods dominance, the 'Great Game' obviously doesn't include the Imperium! 

(Although theres no mention of Lorgar or Perturabo!)


----------



## scruff (Mar 3, 2008)

Perturabo is too busy finding the ultimate siege army on his daemonworld (why else are Warsmiths given free reign?)
Lorgar attempts to convert further masses
Night Haunter and Alpharius (Omegon not counted as Canon) are too busy kicking it up a notch - DEAD!


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

scruff said:


> Night Haunter and Alpharius (Omegon not counted as Canon) are too busy kicking it up a notch - DEAD!


Is this confirmed? Sure it mentions in the codex that Alpharius (or is it the Alpha Legion) has been declared dead on several ocassions. Yet they return. Then of course there's that little surprise in the HH novel Legion which I will not tell in as its a right spoiler.
Night Haunter may not be dead either, the camera cuts out, the death blow is not seen.

I believe that there is reference to Angron in the Ork codex. Warboss Tuska enters the eye of terror looking for a good scrap. He finds this bloody world and fights this Khorne deamon prince whom I recon is Angron. He puts up so good a fight that every day he and his warband is ressurrected to fight the deamons again.
Happy ending for an ork


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Angrons last incursion to the Imperium ended in his Banishment. Angron as such will not die, mainly because he's immortal, although his shell can be destroyed, it will be remade.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

scruff said:


> Night Haunter and Alpharius (Omegon not counted as Canon) are too busy kicking it up a notch - DEAD!


Yea remember though niether of these are confirmed kills. As Karl said (and as you probably know!) the vid-feed ended before showing Night Haunter being 'killed' - And i believe its pretty obvious Alpharius wasn't killed given the nature of the Alpha Legion - especially as the fluff says Guilliman struck him down in 1 hit! Pffft! (yea right!) :good:

And why don't you count Omegon as canon?! GW in most cases keeps BL on a tight lease, and surely if they didn't want there to be twin primarchs of the Alpha Legion they would have made Dan Abnett rewrite it/stopped him in the first place!

But yea the general point of this thread was to show what the Daemon Primarchs have been doing (as many people just claim they've done nothing) - it looks like they've completley given themselves to the Great Game :good:


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

of course they have. why would anyone think otherwise? the reason perturabo and lorgar arent mentioned is because they arent devoted to one god as the other four are. perturabo i believe could really care less about chaos where lorgar is its hugest fan.


----------



## G_Morgan (Mar 3, 2008)

Wouldn't conquering the Imperium give a whole load of power to the god in question. Should be helpful in the great game.


----------



## Fluff'Ead (Aug 22, 2007)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> especially as the fluff says Guilliman struck him down in 1 hit! Pffft! (yea right!)


Both primarchs exchanged one stroke, paused and then one of them slumped to the ground. Kinda like in one of those corny samurai movies.


----------



## vacantghost (Feb 16, 2008)

Yowza, oh well, the imperium shall become a brighter place now.
they wouldnt be expecting any massive attacks by the hordes right?


----------



## War$m!7H (Jun 20, 2008)

Too bad theres no book/fluff besides Dead Sky... that has more info on the IW massive seige battle. I personally would love to hear what the end results would be. (Not including having the planet destroyed or one Grand Company assimilate all the others)


----------



## randian (Feb 26, 2009)

I believe Perturabo is described in Dead Sky as sitting in the peak of his citadel nursing endless hate. It's not clear what the target of his hate is.


----------



## Atsuno11 (Jul 21, 2008)

I woudn't wanna leave the Eye of Terror either. They have a planet full of all they could possibly want, with an insane amount of power. WHy leave? If a Traitor-Primarch was reported on a planet, guarantee you'd see hundreds(yes hundreds) of chapters of space marines and tens of thousands of regiments being deployed. Inquisition, Grey Knights the works. IF you had the opurtunity to put one of the msot pwerful traitors in excistence down for good, no matter how slim the possibility, especially with the immortality thing, woudn't you? Fact is, any attacks they would lead would draw too much attention, and a waste of time. Now, palying the Great Game i nthe Eye of Terror...there are equals...and so they draw less flak.


----------



## revenant13 (Feb 15, 2008)

i dunno about that Astuno. were there hundreds of chapters and tens of thousands of regiments involved in the first war for armageddon? i havent read on it so i dont know.

plus i always figured they dont go outside of the Eye because doesnt their strength heavily reliant on the warp? unless they fight near a warpstorm, theyd be much weaker (than normal).


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

revenant13 said:


> i dunno about that Astuno. were there hundreds of chapters and tens of thousands of regiments involved in the first war for armageddon? i havent read on it so i dont know.
> 
> plus i always figured they dont go outside of the Eye because doesnt their strength heavily reliant on the warp? unless they fight near a warpstorm, theyd be much weaker (than normal).


I think the quote i found dis-proves the idea that they don't come outside the Eye because their relient of warp energy for there power (which their not anyway) - Daemons are yes. Daemon Princes are different, they retain their mortal shells (usually) and thus still have a 'body' in the material realm/warp-overlaps (like the eye.)

But i think Astuno11 summed up nicely why the Daemon Primarchs dont leave the eye. Essentially because theres no point. They no longer care about the Imperium or for the most part the affairs of mortals. They are now utterly involved in the Great Game, which is played out in the warp, the Eye, and the Material realm.

Definition of the Great Game (incase you didn't know): The Great game is the constant strive for dominance between the Warp Gods. The Warp is not only home to the Gods, but it is also their battlefield. No god can ever win the Great Game, because if he did Chaos would end (i'll explain more later if you want), So it is an Eternal Conflict. The Full attention of the God is concentrated on the Great Game, a fraction of their attention will very rarely be fixed on the mortal realm but only for an instant as the Great game is more important. The Chaos Gods will also unite rarely (the codex states roughly every few thousand years) if there is need to do so (eg. to Thwart a threat or to take advantage of an occurance), the rise of the Emperor was such a time, the warp Gods engineered the wars of the Horus heresy to bring about his downfall, distracting them for an instant from the Great game, as soon as Horus was set on the path of Damnation and the Emperor doomed, the gods betrayed and backstabbed each other, the Great Game continuing. The Great Conflict which is played out amongst the gods is also mirrored by their followers and worshippers, this is what the Daemon-Primarchs are occupied with, fighting for the supremacy of their god, with untold power at their fingertips.

(Para-phrased from the Daemons codex)


----------



## randian (Feb 26, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Daemon Princes are different, they retain their mortal shells (usually) and thus still have a 'body' in the material realm/warp-overlaps (like the eye).


That's not my understanding. The process of daemonic ascension entirely converts your body and soul into psychic energy. Indeed, it requires so much energy to accomplish that once finished the newly ascended being becomes of one of the most powerful individuals in the warp, which angers "natural" daemons to no end. Their newly found awareness and comprehension of the warp renders trivial their former activities, concerns, and policies. This is all individual, of course. A mortal who has spent their entire life inside the Eye or the Maelstrom will have a different view on conquering the Materium than one who was a former Imperial citizen.


----------



## War$m!7H (Jun 20, 2008)

Then i think its time we all find out what Perturabo hates so much :biggrin:


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

randian said:


> That's not my understanding. The process of daemonic ascension entirely converts your body and soul into psychic energy. Indeed, it requires so much energy to accomplish that once finished the newly ascended being becomes of one of the most powerful individuals in the warp, which angers "natural" daemons to no end. Their newly found awareness and comprehension of the warp renders trivial their former activities, concerns, and policies. This is all individual, of course. A mortal who has spent their entire life inside the Eye or the Maelstrom will have a different view on conquering the Materium than one who was a former Imperial citizen.


This may be the case with some Daemon Princes, but Some do retain their former mortal bodies (which are obviously morphed/mutated) Note the Daemon Prince model is still in Chaos Power Armour.

This is also backed up by fluff in the Daemons codex and Chaos Marine codex, i'll post the quote from them later (when i have more time :good

EDIT:

Ok heres a quote from the Daemons codex:
"Some Daemon Princes discard their material form altogether and join the ranks of their patron's Daemons, coming back to haunt the galaxy as part of a daemonic invasion."

and from Chaos Marines codex:
"...They are great Chaos Lords and Sorcerers, still clad in the twisted remnants of their armour..."

This suggests that the Daemon Princes in a Chaos Daemons army represents the ones who have given up their physical bodies, whilst the Daemon Princes in a Chaos Marine army represent the ones who have kept their physical bodies.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

I believe i can venture an answer on who perturabo hates so much. it is quite simple really, everyone. he had been the greatest, and still is mind you, siege warrior and tactician the galaxy had ever seen. sorry dorn but you were better at holding fortresses. at his and his legion's hieght of their glory, cleansing a race from the galaxy for good, they first found out their planet rebelled, which would be quite mortifying. so they take action and then realize that they were lied to and had just killed half their population. 

now he and his sons are dragged into the heresy with no other choice and tear down terra's walls only for horus to fuck it all up. after which the only great thing they did was to supremely kick dorn and the fists' ass at the iron cage incident. looking back on all that has happened to himself and also him being prone to paranoia and hatred would make him filled with hate. all that he had strived for was naught now, this would piss me off too, at the emperor, at horus and all his other brothers. this explains why the iron warriors rarely ever fight with other chaos legions, and when i say rarely i mean it. he is content to let his sons fight against all those that they would so that only the greatest siege masters will be left when the time comes. people wonder why his is the only daemon planet that is never assailed by other daemon primarchs.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

BlackApostleVilhelm said:


> I believe i can venture an answer on who perturabo hates so much. it is quite simple really, everyone. he had been the greatest, and still is mind you, siege warrior and tactician the galaxy had ever seen. sorry dorn but you were better at holding fortresses. at his and his legion's hieght of their glory, cleansing a race from the galaxy for good, they first found out their planet rebelled, which would be quite mortifying. so they take action and then realize that they were lied to and had just killed half their population.
> 
> now he and his sons are dragged into the heresy with no other choice and tear down terra's walls only for horus to fuck it all up. after which the only great thing they did was to supremely kick dorn and the fists' ass at the iron cage incident. looking back on all that has happened to himself and also him being prone to paranoia and hatred would make him filled with hate. all that he had strived for was naught now, this would piss me off too, at the emperor, at horus and all his other brothers. this explains why the iron warriors rarely ever fight with other chaos legions, and when i say rarely i mean it. he is content to let his sons fight against all those that they would so that only the greatest siege masters will be left when the time comes. people wonder why his is the only daemon planet that is never assailed by other daemon primarchs.


Indeed :good:

But where does it state that the other Daemon-Primarchs dare not assault Medrengard?


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

BlackApostleVilhelm said:


> I believe i can venture an answer on who perturabo hates so much. it is quite simple really, everyone. he had been the greatest, and still is mind you, siege warrior and tactician the galaxy had ever seen. sorry dorn but you were better at holding fortresses. at his and his legion's hieght of their glory, cleansing a race from the galaxy for good, they first found out their planet rebelled, which would be quite mortifying. so they take action and then realize that they were lied to and had just killed half their population.
> 
> now he and his sons are dragged into the heresy with no other choice and tear down terra's walls only for horus to fuck it all up. after which the only great thing they did was to supremely kick dorn and the fists' ass at the iron cage incident. looking back on all that has happened to himself and also him being prone to paranoia and hatred would make him filled with hate. all that he had strived for was naught now, this would piss me off too, at the emperor, at horus and all his other brothers. this explains why the iron warriors rarely ever fight with other chaos legions, and when i say rarely i mean it. he is content to let his sons fight against all those that they would so that only the greatest siege masters will be left when the time comes. people wonder why his is the only daemon planet that is never assailed by other daemon primarchs.


I agree. There is so much more to his hatred though. The emperor was a bitch and and ass. The Iron Warriors were the one legion really given the crappy ass work. If I remember, there was no legion during the Age of Strife and Great Crusade that was divided up and given the hardest siege battles than the Iron Warriors. When the Emperor had a meeting about him retiring and sitting on a golden toilet, he was discussing the idea of the Imperial Fist AND the Iron Warriors both defending the walls of terra for his palace. Regal Dorn refused or just simply persuaded the Emperor that it was okay just for his legion to do it and the bitch emperor agreed.

Conversation:

Emperor: It would be the smartest idea to have both the strongest siegists and fortificationists to man my walls.

Regal Dorn: NO

Emperor: okay

So I would get really angry too. Id be like fuck you Dorn. Im doing all this fricken work and having my legion suffer why you take a shit with the emperor on his golden toilet. "Screw you guys... [Im going to the eye of terror!]"


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

> But where does it state that the other Daemon-Primarchs dare not assault Medrengard?


forgot where i read it to be honest with you but i remember that the article had said that the iron warriors, bar the word bearers, were the only chaos legion to really keep its structure intact after horus's defeat. the legion as a whole is still very much under perturabo's command but he allows them to duke it out against each other and other legions. it had said that the only reason medrengard wasnt attacked was because of the amount of weaponry they have now. a full titan legion at their command would deter me too really. i believe it's just the fact that the whole planet, besides the wastes that uriel and his smurf friend land in, is a veritable fortress. and i wouldnt want to fuck with perturabo with the mood he is now.


----------



## drivebybaptism (Dec 12, 2008)

> I believe that there is reference to Angron in the Ork codex. Warboss Tuska enters the eye of terror looking for a good scrap. He finds this bloody world and fights this Khorne deamon prince whom I recon is Angron. He puts up so good a fight that every day he and his warband is ressurrected to fight the deamons again.
> Happy ending for an ork


I know the story that you mention. It is not Angron, just some random deamon. The only form AFAIK that he takes is that of the a Bloodletter, one of the biggest and most powerful ones at that. Which sorta makes sence.


Haven't IF and IW always had some anniymosity between them? I mean the whole attack/defend nature of their exsistance would lead to that conclusion.

Also personally I like to think that Conrad is still alive. I mean even as a loyal legion, they were something to be reckoned with.

Sorry for any spelling mistakes


----------



## m3rr3k (Oct 14, 2008)

drivebybaptism said:


> Also personally I like to think that Conrad is still alive. I mean even as a loyal legion, they were something to be reckoned with.


If you read Lord of the Night they make it pretty clear that *K*onrad Curze is dead. The assassin fled with his crown (Corona Nox) and his second in command (the talonmaster Zho Sahal) retrieved it after watching him die.


----------



## drivebybaptism (Dec 12, 2008)

I have read and indeed own said book. It is one of my favourite reads, I only said I would like to think he is alive. Hell its the 41st Millenium, anything is possible.


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

randian said:


> I believe Perturabo is described in Dead Sky as sitting in the peak of his citadel nursing endless hate. It's not clear what the target of his hate is.


It has to be Dorn.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Dorns a dead bitch. Lysander is going around waving his Dorn's hand around on top of a hammer. Nothing really to be upset about him about, maybe he wished he killed him.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

Some claim that he only lost his hand but is still alive but I very much doubt it myself. And as bitter rivals he is most likely to be pissed with Dorn, he made a prefect trap for Dorn with the eternal fortress and Dorn walked out of it alive and fought pretty damn well against the Iron Warriors, he is almost certainly angry about that. And Dorn protected the Imperial Palace while Pert tried to destroy it during the siege and at the end of the battling the Palace is still standing and the Loyalists won the Heresy, he is super annoyed. If I was Perturabo I would be angry at Dorn, and since when has Dorn's hand been on top of the Hammer?


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

its in the lil description on lysander in the space marine codex


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

ckcrawford said:


> Dorns a dead bitch. Lysander is going around waving his Dorn's hand around on top of a hammer. Nothing really to be upset about him about, maybe he wished he killed him.


"Rogal Dorn died fighting on board a Chaos ship, after attacking the first Black Crusade fleet with a vastly outnumbered force. Seeing the importance of attacking the enemy fleet while they were still preparing he relied on hit-and-run attacks until his reinforcements could arrive. Dorn died on board the Despoiler Class Battleship Sword of Sacrilege after leading a desperate attack on its bridge. His remains were recovered and his engraved skeletal hand is kept in stasis by his chapter.

Dorn's corpse without his hands rests in a block of amber. His hands are within another room and only the Chapter Master has the right to engrave his name upon the bones. Each bone corresponds to former commanders. Left hand, the first metacarpal: Lords Bronwin Abermort, Maximus Thane, Kalman Flodensbog, the first phalanx of the thumb, Ambrosian Spactor, etc."

This pretty much sums it up :good:



Zondarian said:


> Some claim that he only lost his hand but is still alive but I very much doubt it myself. And as bitter rivals he is most likely to be pissed with Dorn, he made a prefect trap for Dorn with the eternal fortress and Dorn walked out of it alive and fought pretty damn well against the Iron Warriors, he is almost certainly angry about that. And Dorn protected the Imperial Palace while Pert tried to destroy it during the siege and at the end of the battling the Palace is still standing and the Loyalists won the Heresy, he is super annoyed. If I was Perturabo I would be angry at Dorn, and since when has Dorn's hand been on top of the Hammer?


I don't know if Perturabo would be that pissed about the Eternal Fortress incident, i mean he clearly prevailed and was ascended to the ranks of the Daemon-Princes for his efforts, he even rendered the Imperial Fists Legion (or was it a chapter by then?!) unable to act for 19 years!

Also Perturabo pretty much excelled at the siege of the Imperial palace, he tore down the palace and took extreme pleasure in doing so as it was Dorn's creation. He then withdraw from the battle after the bombardment was over. The traitors lost because Horus was killed, so i really don't think Perturabo would have been that annoyed. If anything Dorn should be more annoyed, Perturabo had 2 up on him :victory:

I think his hatred is more levelled at the Emperor, for the reasons why Perturabo joined Horus in the first place.


----------



## BLvice (Mar 20, 2009)

Perturabo's hate is directed towards everyone and everything. The answer for this seething hate is also quite simple. He has basically been screwed over his whole life. His goals, opinions, and legion in general have been stomped on. Whether it be back breaking sieges during the great crusade, genocide of his home world out of deception and guile, or essentially being forced into the traitor legions rank. 

I believe all these events have come together to fuel his inferno of hatred towards everything. His life is not as he wanted it to be. What is so dangerous about him is, in my opinion, his low stakes in the great game. He does not view chaos as a deity but a tool, just as the Iron Warrior legions do. He is not nearly as dedicated to the game as say Magnus or Fulgrim. His hatred and the means (A titan legion, masses of elite fighters and weaponry) make him a serious threat.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

BLvice said:


> Perturabo's hate is directed towards everyone and everything. The answer for this seething hate is also quite simple. He has basically been screwed over his whole life. His goals, opinions, and legion in general have been stomped on. Whether it be back breaking sieges during the great crusade, genocide of his home world out of deception and guile, or essentially being forced into the traitor legions rank.
> 
> I believe all these events have come together to fuel his inferno of hatred towards everything. His life is not as he wanted it to be. What is so dangerous about him is, in my opinion, his low stakes in the great game. He does not view chaos as a deity but a tool, just as the Iron Warrior legions do. He is not nearly as dedicated to the game as say Magnus or Fulgrim. His hatred and the means (A titan legion, masses of elite fighters and weaponry) make him a serious threat.


Well said :good:


----------



## randian (Feb 26, 2009)

BLvice said:


> He has basically been screwed over his whole life. His goals, opinions, and legion in general have been stomped on.


In that case he should hate Chaos most of all. While it has given him vast power and true immortality, as a daemon he's far more a slave to chaos than any mortal. He should have figured out by now that Chaos is nobody's tool, let alone his.


----------



## War$m!7H (Jun 20, 2008)

Well said indeed BLvice. I know this is all in the fluff about Perturabo and the IW, BUT it would be better if it came out as a book imo.:biggrin:


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

i think he also hates chaos too. he obviously has taken what hes wanted from it, but now he like is kind of excommunicated from chaos and the emperor


----------



## Fluff'Ead (Aug 22, 2007)

Being a Daemon Prince he has pretty much embraced Chaos and is favored by the gods.


----------



## Talonmaster Raptoris (Jul 5, 2008)

just a change of subject the night haunter is dead, as said in Lord of Night by simon spurrier....... hust putting that out therek:


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

the iron warriors are indeed the legion who gets next to no credit at all for their achievements. the iron warriors were, as far as i know, the only traitor legion to make an ordered retreat into the eye of terror. and even then all of the worlds they had garrisons on would not capitulate and held on FOREVER. my take on the end days is this, the daemon primarchs are going to saunter out of their home and lead their legions against any and all in their way, they will obviously ask perturabo for his aide, he agrees and like always they use him. BUT here's the twist, he says screw you guys and all the supply lines his men are supposed to hold and all the forgeworlds the iron warriors hold all of a sudden turn on everyone that is not an Iron Warrior. chaos crusade falters, imperium gets a second chance and now we have an even bigger war.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

BlackApostleVilhelm said:


> the iron warriors are indeed the legion who gets next to no credit at all for their achievements. the iron warriors were, as far as i know, the only traitor legion to make an ordered retreat into the eye of terror. and even then all of the worlds they had garrisons on would not capitulate and held on FOREVER. my take on the end days is this, the daemon primarchs are going to saunter out of their home and lead their legions against any and all in their way, they will obviously ask perturabo for his aide, he agrees and like always they use him. BUT here's the twist, he says screw you guys and all the supply lines his men are supposed to hold and all the forgeworlds the iron warriors hold all of a sudden turn on everyone that is not an Iron Warrior. chaos crusade falters, imperium gets a second chance and now we have an even bigger war.


Firstly i doubt the Daemon-Primarchs will leave the eye, or if they do i doubt it'll be a united invasion. The Warmaster is the only one who has commanded the respect and loyalty of all 9 traitor legions, in order for the daemon-primarchs to be part of a united-invasion they will have to swear loyalty to Abbadon, obviously not gonna happen!

And i doubt Perturabo would screw over Chaos, i think its safe to say he hates the Emperor more than he does Chaos, he would see the Imperium burn, and then backstab Chaos :good:


----------



## War$m!7H (Jun 20, 2008)

still would be an epic book =)


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

no i doubt Perturabo is going to take more shit from the chaos legions. Just like the book Daemon world... theres a point where an individual of chaos learns the truth and decides to devote his life in pissing off the gods. Veq was a chaos legend. Its safe to say there are primarchs not so devoted like Perturabo to the interests of Chaos that fuck shit over for them. The one thing Perturabo wants more than chaos favours, killing, destruction, is recognition and acceptance of himself, his legion, and his great accomplishments; something he has never had, even from the chaos gods


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

> And i doubt Perturabo would screw over Chaos


i'd have to disagree with you here. he has every reason to be on his own side and fuck over both the imperium AND chaos. neither side has show him the credit and luarels he and his legion rightfully deserve, this is one of the main reasons he and his sons turned in the first place. yes his hate is directed at dorn and the imperium but you never wonder why the iron warriors never pair with any other legion? it's quite obvious really, they know their brothers screwed them over, especially the warmaster. perturabo knows that both factions fucked him over and im sure if chaos were to make any big move, he and his sons would turn against the chaos forces at some vital point.


----------



## randian (Feb 26, 2009)

ckcrawford said:


> The one thing Perturabo wants more than chaos favours, killing, destruction, is recognition and acceptance of himself, his legion, and his great accomplishments; something he has never had, even from the chaos gods


Some people might think that being turned into an immortal being of godlike power constitutes recognition of great accomplishment, though that doesn't preclude Perturabo coming to the same conclusion Veq did regarding the insidious and self-serving nature of Chaos. As daemonhood is a one-way trip, it's a bit too late for regrets, assuming Perturabo is still capable of such emotion.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

It is too late to do anything probably, but that doesn't mean he probably ponders it. In fact, I think thats what hes doing, hes just sitting there hating everyone and thinking about shit


----------



## MyI)arkness (Jun 8, 2008)

Well Veq was angry on chaos, because he realised massive wars and all that fun stuff he was doing was meaningless in the end and he wanted to revenge, because chaos took the opportunity for him to become a great hero of humanity, i doubt Iron warriors have such sentiments towards humanity and chaos wasnt the only reason for rebellion, it was just the last push everyone needed after some bad decisions emperor made, and backstabbing chaos forces kinda seems wrong, because IW could either try to dominate warp now, or dominate imperium united with abbadon, backstabbing chaos would bring everything to a stale again.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

it wasn't that it was meaningless, it was that he was being used. Its the fact that he did not think it was meaningless that got him pissed off at the gods.


----------

